# Entry into job market in Canada



## Contractor (May 11, 2008)

Hi,

My son is completing his last year of school based education and really would like to go to Calgary, and find himself a job there, that will permit him to work, and study after hours.

At this stage, he is interested in getting into construction, as that is the field of study that he would like to pursue.

Is there anybody that can _please_ help, it would really be appreciated!

Thanks!

PS - I've looked on the internet, but haven't had great success.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Take a look at this.........
Calgary Construction Jobs: Construction Job Listings and Jobs in Calgary by Jobshark.ca


----------

